# Low Country Boil



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did low country boil tonite.Good eats!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mmmmm That is what I am talking about!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I second that.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

That sure is an awful small plate....  Now I'm hungry again!


----------

